# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  A mund të korruptohet/manipulohet Shkenca?

## fisniku-student

Të gjithë e dijmë se shkenca çfar domethenje te madhe ka për njerzimin, madje fal shkences sot jeta ka marr dimenzione te ndryshme dhe sot njerzimi ka ne dispozicion shume alternativa te ndryshme qe i sherbejn per ta jetuar nje jetë sa me te leht dhe te ftytshme.

Mirpo si cdo gje ne jete qe ka edhe anen negative, ne rastin e shkences sa mund ta verejm nje ane negative ?!

Tema ne fjal ka per destinim te diskutoj se sa ka mundesi qe shkenca te manipulohet per qellime apo interesa te ndryshme te subjekteve apo ideologjive te caktuara?

Sot ne kohet e fundit shum leht mund te verejm se rrall mund te gjesh nje zbulim shkencore (jo ne fushen e teknologjis) qe nuk kundershtohet nga dikush tjeter qe mendon ndryshe. 

Une personalisht shkencen e ndaj ne 4verzione: *1. Shkenca Neutrale, 2. Shkenca Religjioze dhe 3. Shkenca Ateiste, 4. Shkenca Biznesit*.

Shkenca nautrale konsiderohet ajo qe e shikon nje zbulim per nga provat e argumentuara me fakte , ndersa shkencat e tjera existon baza e dyshimeve qe mund te manipulohen per arsye te ndryshme .

*Shembull:*  Sot teoria e evolucionit, exluzivisht per mision ka mbrojtjen e ideve evolucioniste te darwinit dhe poashtu te injorojn idet  religjioze rreth disa te dhenave shkencore, ne anen tjeter ka shkencetar te prirur nga besimi ne Zot, qe mundohen exluzivisht per ti mbrojtur te dhenat shkencore qe gjenden ne librat hyjnor dhe poashtu mundohen te kundershtojn ato te shkencetareve evolucionist apo siq konsiderohen edhe vetequhen edhe si shkencetar ateist. (Nuk besoj qe te merr tema kahje fetare sepse nuk kerkohet nje gje e till - shpresoj te merret perbaze kjo)

*Shkenca e Biznesit apo materialiste*

Para disa viteve kisha lexuar nje shkrim interesant sesi ka interesime dhe perpjekje qe disa  korporata e caktuara biznesore, ti korruptojn shkencetaret me qellim per te ua bere nje reklam nje produkti te caktuar qe e ka prodhuar ajo industri e caktuar.

Ja shembull se si kishte me mujt te behet manipulimi me shkenc ne kete rast: *Industria e Veres se kuqe ne francë, paguan nje shkencetar dhe e obligon shkencetarin e caktuar me qellim qe publikisht ta perpilon nje raport shkencore, ku shpiken disa karakteristika sheruese qe kinse i ka vera e kuqe franceze dhe tash ky lloj raporti kinse shkencore, mund te ti beje nje marketing me permasa gjigande kesaj veres se kuqe franceze dhe keshtu tash opinioni kur ndegjojn se vera e kuqe franceze paska keto veti sheruese, ateher industria e kesaj vere te siguroj nje shitje maximale  te veres se saj.* 

Nje fakt tjeter nga shkenca biznesore : Koheve te fundit po shfaqen semundje te ndryshme dhe te quditshme, sa qe te gjitha emrat e kafsheve gati sa jan hargjuar per ti emertuar keto semundje, mirpo keto semundje qe shpiken kan qellimin e tyre final, thuhet se keto shpikje i bejne shkencetaret e kompanive farmaceutike, sepse e shkaktojn nje semundje bashk me vaksinen, dhe tash per tu sheruar nje semundje e caktuar, e hedhin ne treg vaksinen qe e sheron ate semundje dhe keshtu realizohet qellimi final dhe arrihet te fitimi i parave.

Nje nga 5 teorit e konspiracionit koheve te fundit po qarkullon edhe kjo: 


> AIDS
> *Teoria: AIDS ka qënë prodhuar nga qeveria e SHBA dhe autoritetet nuk tregojnë të vërtetën se si zhvillohet.*
> 
> _Detajet_: Teoritë konspiracioniste mbi AIDS kanë qënë në qarkullim të paktën që nga mesi i viteve 80 kur diskreditimi i docentit të biologjisë së Gjermanisë Lindore Jakob Segal, ka mbështetur faktin se ajo ishte krijuar në laboratoret e SHBA-ve. Teoritë e konspirimit mbi AIDS janë dimostruar veçanërisht popullore midis afro-amerikanëve. Një sondazh i vitit 2005 ka nxjerrë se mbi 25% e amerikanëve me ngjyrë kishte projektuar me qëllim virusin dhe përhapjen në komunitetin e zezakëve. Një krah shkencëtarësh mbështesin se në fakt AIDS është shkaktuar nga një virus dhe është thjesht një kondicion i shkaktuar nga faktorë të stilit të jetës, si përdorimi i drogërave rikreative. Edhe pse këto teori u shpërbënë krejtësisht dhe u skredituan, kanë fituar një lloj numri mbështetësish të profilit të lartë, midis tyre edhe ish-presidenti afrikano jugor Thabo Mbeki, i cili ka mbështetur për vite që konsensi ndërkombëtar në këtë lëndë të HIV/AIDS ka qënë i gabuar dhe se sëmundja ka qënë shkaktuar më shumë nga varfëria dhe mungesa e higjenës,sesa nga transmetimi seksual. Ministri i tij i Shëndetit Manto Tshabalala-Msiang i ka kërkuar personave të infektuar me HIV që të hajnë hurdhra. Pasardhësi i Mbekit, Jacob Zuma, në fund pushoi nga puna Tshabalala-Msimang.   
> 
> _E vërteta:_ Një mal me të dhëna shkencore dimostrojnë se HIV/AIDS trasmetohet nga njeriu tek njeriu nga shkëmbimi i lëngjëve trupore. Shkencëtarët mendojnë se virusi u gjenerua në Afrikën e shekullit të 20.


Kjo teme eshte per tu diskutuar, keshtu qe kerkoj edhe mendime ndryshe qe edhe do ta zbukuronin temen, mirpo aman postime chit-chate dhe ato postime qe kan qellime personale dhe te ofendohet dikush, nuk kisha dashur ti shoh jo vetem ne kete teme, por as edhe te tema e humorit.

Ju deshiuroj diskutime te frytshme

----------


## Milkway

Dhe nje rast tjeter qe kam dyshime eshte edhe zbulimet mbi valet EM qe emetojne celularet , per mendimin tim kjo eshte e manipuluar nga vet kompanit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk e kuptoj cfare ka ketu per te diskutuar.

*CDO GJE, mund te korruptohet/manipulohet e te perdoret per mire apo per keq.*

Pergjigjia per pyetjen e temes rrjedhimisht eshte : PO!
Asgje ne natyren e saj nuk mund te jete krejtesisht e mire apo krejtesisht e keqe. Cdo gje ka 2 pole. Ceshtja eshte te ruhet balanca. Kaq per temen.


Sa per kategorizimin tend personal qe i paske bere shkences, duket shume i papershtatshem.
Shkenca sot kategorizhet thjeshte : *Shkence=Business!*
E vetmja shkence qe zhvillohet e do te zhvillohet, eshte ajo qe do sjelli perfitime direkte apo indirekte monetare. Nuk di te ekzistoje ndonje lloj tjeter "shkence". Merri me rradhe kategorite e tua edhe shiko qellimin final te seciles.

Ndersa togfjaleshi "Shkenca Religjoze" te cilin e paske ndare si kategori ne vete, nuk e kuptoj cfare do te thote. E ke fjalen per gjera si Teologjia apo Metafizika? Apo kategorizon keshtu shkencen noetike? 

Sido qe te jete vlen ai barazimi i mesiperm. Pa perjashtime.

----------


## Izadora

> *CDO GJE, mund te korruptohet/manipulohet e te perdoret per mire apo per keq.*


Yeap !


Shkenca/religioni  teorikisht duhet ti sherbej njerzimit. 
Pyetja do ishte : a jane te afte keta njerezit qe i perfaqesojne ,te gjejne nje eikuliber midis fakteve , bindjeve individuale  dhe moralit ?

----------


## Marya

shkenca eshte e manipuluar 
ajo dihet
kur behen studime te ndryshme rezultati dihet paraprakisht.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Pyetja do ishte : a jane te afte keta njerezit qe i perfaqesojne ,te gjejne nje eikuliber midis fakteve , bindjeve individuale  dhe moralit ?


JO!
Pyetje te tjera? 
 :ngerdheshje:

----------

